
My Algorithm for Beating Procrastination - phreeza
http://lesswrong.com/lw/9wr/my_algorithm_for_beating_procrastination/
======
insertnickname
My algorithm for beating procrastination: Stop reading about how to beat
procrastination and do what you're supposed to do.

~~~
vog
See also what "The Ultimate Productivity Blog" has to say on that topic:
<http://productiveblog.tumblr.com/>

------
vanni
> Motivation = (Expectancy x Value) / (Impulsiveness x Delay)

Interesting approach to procrastination analysis. I'm happy to see that what I
am building goes in the right direction to increase motivation: asaclock
(<http://www.asaclock.com>) is an anti-procrastination web community for
startup single founders and people working on side projects.

~~~
no_gravity
You announced this project months ago and it is still "coming soon"...

~~~
vanni
Nothing strange about this. It is simply not yet ready for launch. I hope you
don't really believe in "made in just one day" products.

~~~
singular
I think (I hope!) this was just an amusing reference to procrastination. Meta-
procrastination = procrastination on a procrastination tool ;)

~~~
vanni
What a "singular" observation! :)

------
switz
Edit: Was down for me. Back up it seems.

Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WxbW8Wk...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WxbW8WkgSvcJ:lesswrong.com/lw/9wr/my_algorithm_for_beating_procrastination/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

Readability'd: <http://www.readability.com/articles/tvztpg1g>

------
jonnathanson
The problem, as you've touched upon, is adjusting the dials between size-of-
reward (S) and time-to-payout (T). S and T are, typically, inversely
correlated. So we're forced to make a series of compromises in the scale of
our goals in order to make them realistic.

I've found that, while there's no great way to "solve" this problem, there are
systems you can use to manage it. Such as breaking down a larger task into
increments. Incrementality is about viewing a larger task as the sum of a
series of smaller tasks -- thereby allowing you to encounter a payout on a
regular basis, rather than going exceedingly long stretches without one.

Procrastination is really a T problem, not an S problem. Hence, why
incrementality really works. (Conversely, increasing S doesn't yield linearly
adjusting motivation sufficient to overcome procrastination).

------
LefterisJP
But isn't technically following the multiple step method proposed by the OP
not procrastinating in itself? :P I mean if I am procrastinating I would
definitely not be in a state to get into a mentality to follow the method
since I would be wasting my time in some other non-constructive manner ^^

------
stfu
_I needed to speak Greek, Latin, French, or German, and German philosophy
isn't quite as universally bad as the others_

While I am myself not quite sure if philosophies can be at all qualified as
good or bad, I am quite surprised to discover that the author apparently found
a way to qualify the philosophies of whole countries and all their historic
evolution as good or bad. Statements like these somewhat undermine otherwise
interesting ideas.

~~~
argonz
Ohh just what the fuck is this. As we could not have statements about sets of
simply anything.

------
gfodor
Putting together IKEA furniture is boring. Truly a first world problem if
there ever was one.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I find it quite interesting.

Once had to put together about 30 chairs. Followed their instructions for the
first one. The instructions were terrible, they made it very difficult.
Actually found it quite fun optimising the method to eventually do each chair
in only a couple of minutes: made me think that the person writing their
instructions couldn't have ever done it for themselves more than a couple of
times ...

------
Drbble
What about the problem of "I don't know how to do it"?

------
indypb
awake: programming

tired: doing something else

~~~
epscylonb
My problem is that I am often tired when I get home from work, not that I am
procrastinating as such.

But there are a ton of things I would like to do, anyone got an algorithm for
beating tiredness?.

~~~
velshin
Exercise in the morning, or at least before noon, for 30 minutes or more, and
eat a decent meal just after. You'll find that'll give you energy throughout
the day, including after a long day at work. Then, pick one thing, focus on
it, and achieve clear goals. Refer to what the original article terms success
spirals.

[1] How Exercise Fuels the Brain <http://goo.gl/RjGe0> [2] Exercise reduces
stress <http://goo.gl/C6ztV> [3] Exercise improves brain function in young
people <http://goo.gl/NeN0M>

